# a quem suas vezes fizer



## didi2008

Olá,

alguém pode me ajudar a traduzir essa frase de uma carta rogatória:

"Juízo Rogado: Ao Juízo Competente de...ou a quem suas vezes fizer e o conhecimento desta deva pertencer."

seria correto dizer:
"Juicio Rogado: Al Juicio Competente de... o a quien le corresponda y deba conocer el contenido de esta."

obrigada!


----------



## Carfer

_►'quem as suas vezes fizer' -_ parece-me que _'a quien le corresponda' _traduz correctamente a ideia, que é a de quem o substitua ou estiver no exercício da sua função, no seu lugar.
_►'o conhecimento desta deva pertencer' -_ para ser correcto não se deve traduzir por _'deba conocer el contenido de esta_' porque '_conhecer_' não significa aqui ter conhecimento, saber, mas sim '_decidir_', '_julgar_'. Corresponde a este sentido de '_conocer_' em espanhol (DRAE): _Der._ Entender en un asunto con facultad legítima para ello. _El juez conoce __DEL__ pleito._
Parece-me, assim, que se deverá dizer _'a quien le corresponda conocer de ella_' ou algo semelhante. Pode soar estranha, mas é uma expressão tipicamente jurídica.

Ah! Benvindo(a) ao foro.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> _►'quem as suas vezes fizer' -_ parece-me que _'a quien le corresponda' _traduz correctamente a ideia, que é a de quem o substitua ou estiver no exercício da sua função, no seu lugar.
> 
> Perdona amigo Carfer que opine sobre algo en lo que soy lego. Entiendo yo, que lo que equivale
> a _quem as suas vezes fizer_, es _a quien le representare_ o_ a quien le sustituyere._
> _►'o conhecimento desta deva pertencer' -_ para ser correcto não se deve traduzir por _'deba conocer el contenido de esta_' porque '_conhecer_' não significa aqui ter conhecimento, saber, mas sim '_decidir_', '_julgar_'. Corresponde a este sentido de '_conocer_' em espanhol (DRAE): _Der._ Entender en un asunto con facultad legítima para ello. _El juez conoce __DEL__ pleito._
> Parece-me, assim, que se deverá dizer _'a quien le corresponda conocer de ella_' ou algo semelhante. Pode soar estranha, mas é uma expressão tipicamente jurídica.
> 
> Confirmo eso. Los jueces y magistrados conocen *de* las causas con el mismo sentido que indicas. Creo que la preposición de indica ese matiz.
> ..._este Tribunal Supremo de Justicia en Sala Electoral, administrando justicia en nombre de la República y por autoridad de la Ley se declara *INCOMPETENTE *para *conocer* y decidir la acción de amparo..._
> 
> Ah! Benvindo(a) ao foro.


----------



## Tomby

Carfer, concordo totalmente. 


Carfer said:


> _►'quem as suas vezes fizer' -_ parece-me que _'a quien le corresponda' _traduz correctamente a ideia, que é a de quem o substitua ou estiver no exercício da sua função, no seu lugar.


_Às vezes noutro contexto se diz (normalmente no início do assunto):_ 
"_Al Juzgado de los de ciudad que por turno corresponda_".



Carfer said:


> _►'o conhecimento desta deva pertencer' -_ para ser correcto não se deve traduzir por _'deba conocer el contenido de esta_' porque '_conhecer_' não significa aqui ter conhecimento, saber, mas sim '_decidir_', '_julgar_'. Corresponde a este sentido de '_conocer_' em espanhol (DRAE): _Der._ Entender en un asunto con facultad legítima para ello. _El juez conoce __DEL__ pleito._


_Conocer é como você diz. Quando dizemos "El juez que conoce del asunto..." significa "o juiz que está julgando ou vai a julgar un assunto"._

TT.


----------



## Carfer

Pero yo soy lego en español, Mangato
Me parece que tienes razón y dudé corregirlo, sin embargo me pareció que no cambiaba mucho el sentido (al juez a quien toque, por cambio de competencia o sustitución).


----------



## Tomby

Carfer said:


> Pero yo soy lego en español, Mangato
> Me parece que tienes razón y dudé corregirlo, sin embargo me pareció que no cambiaba mucho el sentido (al juez a quien toque, por cambio de competencia o sustitución).


O por turno.
TT.


----------



## Carfer

Tombatossals said:


> O por turno.
> TT.


 
Correcto. Gracias, TT


----------



## didi2008

Muchísimas gracias a todos!  Ya hace tiempo que estoy visitando este foro y por fin me inscribí. Que bueno poder contar con una herramienta así y gente tan dispuesta a ayudar!

Hace más de 25 años que vivo en Brasil, entonces tengo más dudas en español que en portugués, estudio letras-español y trabajo con manuales técnicos, espero poder ayudar también.

Saludos a todos y hasta pronto!


----------



## didi2008

Ah, sí....entonces la traducción más adecuada sería:

"Al juzgado competente de ....a quien por turno le corresponda y de esta deba conocer..."

es eso?


----------



## Carfer

didi2008 said:


> Ah, sí....entonces la traducción más adecuada sería:
> 
> "Al juzgado competente de ....a quien por turno le corresponda y de esta deba conocer..."
> 
> es eso?


 
Se '_corresponda_' serve, eu omitiria _'por turno'_ porque há mais motivos pelos quais o processo pode '_corresponder_' a outro Juízo.


----------



## Tomby

Carfer said:


> Se '_corresponda_' serve, eu omitiria _'por turno'_ porque há mais motivos pelos quais o processo pode '_corresponder_' a outro Juízo.


Sim, tem razão Carfer. _Por turno_ apenas é um motivo entre muitos. 
TT.


----------



## coolbrowne

Talvez fosse interessante esclarecer para os não lusófonos (e talvez os mais jovens dentre os últimos ) que a expressão "*fazer as vezes de*" não se restringe ao âmbito legal. Embora hoje em dia seu uso seja menos comum, pode ser encontrada na literatura.
*Fazer as vezes de* _X_ = Desempenhar o papel de _X_​Note que o tal _X_ tanto pode ser uma pessoa (física ou jurídica) quanto um objeto inanimado (concreto ou abstrato), em suma, qualquer entidade que, em determinado contexto, tenha funções ou responsabilidades.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Tomby

Tem razão Coolbrowne.  Acho que em espanhol também se diz assim. Por exemplo, eu não sou árbitro de futebol, eu sou o contabilista de um clube desportivo amador e os meus amigos organizam um jogo e resolvem que o árbitro seja eu [catástrofe ]. Em espanhol se diz: "_TT también hace las veces de árbitro_".
TT.


----------



## didi2008

Muy bien, quedó bien claro, gracias.


----------

